# Mac OS 9.2



## Olivier.w (28 Mai 2001)

Il faut attendre encore combien d'heures pour Mac OS 9.2?

Quelles sont les nouveautés et améliorations?

------------------
Contactez moi :
Email :    olimac@mac.com
ICQ : 45071994


----------



## Gwenhiver (28 Mai 2001)

A mon avis, pour Mac OS 9.2, c'est pas en heure qu'il faut compter l'attente, mais plutôt en jours, et même en mois (mi-juillet est la date la plus probable).

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## benR (28 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Olivier.w:
*Il faut attendre encore combien d'heures pour Mac OS 9.2?
Quelles sont les nouveautés et améliorations?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ouais, Gwen, je suis sur que tu en sais plus que ce que tu nous dis, hein ?
alors, une date, des infos ?


----------



## Gwenhiver (28 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR :
*ouais, Gwen, je suis sur que tu en sais plus que ce que tu nous dis, hein ?
alors, une date, des infos ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

En effet, mais malheureusement, je ne peux pas vous révéler grand chose NDA, etc Enfin, vous comprenez quoi
J'ai reçu un mail de Steve pas plus tard que ce matin, dans lequel il me disait que si je tenais à l'iBook pour cet été, il valait mieux que je reste discret. Alors vous comprenez, hein
Je peux pas la mettre sur mon iDisk, sinon, je l'aurais fait volontiers

Bon, quand même en exclusivité (mais le répétaient pas, hein), je peux vous dire sous couvert de l'anonymat qu'il y aura une amélioration de la stabilité, que le Finder occupera moins de place mémoire, et que le Dock de Mac OS X va y faire son apparition.
Et puis aussi, il y aura un lecteur de DVDs. Enfin, c'est-à-dire que le lecteur de DVDs pourra être lancé sous Classic, pas comme la version actuelle. En fait ils n'arrivent pas à l'écrire en Cocoa, alors ils abandonnent. De toute façon, Steve m'a confié qu'Apple allait aussi abandonner la fabrication des Mac avec lecteur de DVDs. Tout ça va être remplacé par des lecteurs de disquettes double-capacité de 13 Go par face  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'espère que tout ça suffit pour que je puisse être qualifié de "source sûre"

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## Olivier.w (28 Mai 2001)

C'est vrai tout ca concernant le lecteur DVD et c'est vrai que tu connais Steve Jobe.
Si c'est vrai que tu connais Steve y a t'il moyen que j'ai des prix car je compte m'acheter cet été pour 50.000 Francs de mac, Le G4 haut de gamme et l'écran Apple Cinéma 22"

Je suis un fan et un fous de la Pomme
Je change de mac tout les 6 mois en particulier pour mon Fanatisme

------------------
Contactez moi :
Email :    olimac@mac.com
ICQ : 45071994


----------



## Gwenhiver (28 Mai 2001)

En fait, je pense même que si tu écris poliment à Steve ( steve@apple.com ) en anglais (ben oui, il ne parle pas trop bien le français) et en disant que tu écris de ma part, il pourrait bien te les offrir

Je te dis, Steve et moi, on est des vieux potes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## benR (28 Mai 2001)

Steve c'est l'archétype du mec cool: il a un adresse mail facile a retenir, il répond aux mails, tout ca...
vraiment un chic type


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2001)

ca me fait peur: donc MacOS X va constamment avoir besoin de classic même dnas 5 ans ??? 

Beeeeuuurrrrkkk et moi qui esperait pouvoir m'en passer définitivement d'ici peu. je suis trés déçu.

Ah oui Gwen, tu bosses ou la ? j'ai loupé un episode !!!

@++


----------



## benR (28 Mai 2001)

attention à ta réponse, Gwen...


----------



## touba (28 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>
Et puis aussi, il y aura un lecteur de DVDs. Enfin, c'est-à-dire que le lecteur de DVDs pourra être lancé sous Classic, pas comme la version actuelle. En fait ils n'arrivent pas à l'écrire en Cocoa, alors ils abandonnent. 
[/B]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

moi je comprends plus rien là ! c'est quoi cette histoire de cocoa pour la màj OS 9.2 ???
pourquoi lancer le DVD sous Classic puisque nous sommes sous 0S 9.2 ?
j'ai raté quelque chose ?

wala...



------------------
détourneur de posts... hé hé...©


----------



## Gwenhiver (28 Mai 2001)

Malheureusement oui, McLaurent, Mac OS X va avoir besoin de Classic pendant un bout de temps encore D'autant plus que j'ai entendu murmurer qu'au conseil d'administration d'Apple, certains commencent à se demander si le passage à Mac OS X cette année est bien légitime (pas assez d'applications, etc).
C'est pour ça que Mac OS 9.2 va intégrer plein de concepts propre à Mac OS X (le Dock est le plus célèbre, mais on parle aussi de faire migrer certaines couches de bas-niveau). D'ailleurs, la mise à jour risque bien de s'appeller plutôt Mac OS 9.10.

Quant à toi, Touba, tu n'as pas tout suivi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai dit que le lecteur de DVD pourra maintenant fonctionner sous Classic mais depuis Mac OS X, bien sûr Pour l'instant c'est impossible : si tu lances le lecteur de DVD dans Classic, tu obtiens un message d'erreur. C'est ça qu'ils ont modifié, parce qu'ils n'arrivent pas à en écrire un natif.

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par McLaurent :
*Ah oui Gwen, tu bosses ou la ? j'ai loupé un episode !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

En ce moment, je travaille chez Apple à Cupertino ; je bosse avec l'équipe qui s'occupe du portage sur processeurs Intel

D'ailleurs, en ce moment, il fait un temps superbe sur la Californie ; et ce soir, Steve a organisé une BBQ-Party pour nous remercier tous de tout le boulot qu'on a fourni sur le nouvel OS. Enfin voilà quoi, la France ne me manque pas trop

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2001)

Ouais! Et je confirme, (je faisait un extra à la BBQ-party , j'suis l'grand roux qui servait les drinks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gwen il est super pote avec Steve!!!


------------------
Lolfr
icq # 31557883
-------------
musée@home
Cube, iBook, iMac, 8600, 6100, SE, ...
OS X, OS 9.1, OS 7, OS 6   ^.^


----------



## MarcMame (28 Mai 2001)

Gwen, est ce que Steve, dans sa grande sagesse, t'aurait-il expliqué pourquoi le finder de MacOS X a été écrit comme une appli Carbon et non en natif Cocoa ?
Parce que il y a beaucoup de gens qui se le demande et cherche une réponse...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2001)

Alors pour nous répondre maintenant tu es décalé et c'est pour ça que t'es plus le premier !! hahaaaaaaaaaaa j'ai compris !!!

@++ mcLau.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par MarcMame:
*Gwen, est ce que Steve, dans sa grande sagesse, t'aurait-il expliqué pourquoi le finder de MacOS X a été écrit comme une appli Carbon et non en natif Cocoa ?
Parce que il y a beaucoup de gens qui se le demande et cherche une réponse... *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si ca se trouve c'est comme pour le lecteur DVD y arrivent pas écrire le finder en cocoa !!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

@++ mcLau


----------



## Gwenhiver (28 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par MarcMame :
*Gwen, est ce que Steve, dans sa grande sagesse, t'aurait-il expliqué pourquoi le finder de MacOS X a été écrit comme une appli Carbon et non en natif Cocoa ?
Parce que il y a beaucoup de gens qui se le demande et cherche une réponse...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

En fait, le Finder Cocoa existe déjà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oui, oui Mais pour des raisons toutes simples de marketing, Apple ne pourra pas le diffuser avant deux ou trois ans. Ils ont tellement dit à toutes les grosses boîtes qu'il fallait qu'elles carbonisent leurs logiciels, que c'était très simple et très efficace, que si le Finder fourni avec les premières releases de Mac OS X était en Cocoa, il y aurait eu des remous : "Apple veut qu'on écrive nos logiciels en Carbon, mais ils n'ont pas l'air d'avoir trop confiance dedans"

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par MarcMame :
*Alors pour nous répondre maintenant tu es décalé et c'est pour ça que t'es plus le premier !! hahaaaaaaaaaaa j'ai compris !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Eh oui ! A cette heure-ci, en Californie, la nuit est tombée depuis un petit moment, et il fait très doux, et c'est bien agréable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, 'bye from Cupertino, CA.

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## ficelle (28 Mai 2001)

il parrait meme qu'ils vont porter la yellow box sous systeme 7 et que ça tournera tres bien sur un 68030.... et il parrait meme que les smilies de macgen sont hautement hallucinogenes !!!!
allez, j'en gobe une demi douzaine, et je vais bosser! !!!


----------



## Gwenhiver (28 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par McLaurent (cette fois, je ne me suis pas gouré  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) :
*en suisse aussi y fait doux 30°C ! après toute cette pluie ! mais c'est embetant car ce tout ce soleil c'est pas bon mon écran cathodique !--&gt; vivement la pluie.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pareil pour moi En fait, là, le volet déroulant de ma fenêtre est ouvert de précisément 14cm Juste de quoi faire passer un peu de lumière, quoi
Vivement l'hiver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## JackSim (28 Mai 2001)

Euh, juste une petite précision pour ceux qui ne semblent pas saisir que Gwen nous fait un délire.

Aucune des "rumeurs" ou "infos confidentielles" "dévoilées" sur ce forum n'est vraie, c'est de la pure fabulation gwenhiverienne.

Donc cessez d'avoir peur ou d'espérer inutilement, et respirez un bon coup !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Gwenhiver (28 Mai 2001)

Ouiiiin Y casse tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Et je note qu'aujourd'hui encore, MacGeneration sur sa page de news se fait l'écho des rumeurs de MacOSRumors.com Pour une fois que vous aviez des informations de quelqu'un qui se trouve vraiment dans la place, vous n'avez même pas su en profiter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2001)

ouais ouais c'est psa joli de mentir et moi de ma naïveté de naissance j'ai tout cru !!! enfin presque tout !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mais a part ca merci de m'avoi rciter convenablement, je suppose que c'est dans ton délire que tu t'es trompé !!!

@++


----------



## Gwenhiver (29 Mai 2001)

Faut vous en prendre à BenR
De toute façon, c'est sa faute, c'est à cause de lui que tout est parti. Et en plus, il a pas l'air d'être là aujourd'hui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2001)

Soit mais tu es tjours dans ton uni ou ton école je sasi plus ou en france  alors.  c'est pas drole !!!


----------



## Gwenhiver (29 Mai 2001)

Ben oui, je suis toujours dans mon école (pour une semaine encore, après, je fais mon stage).
Et, c'est pas drôle, je sais Mais quand on ira bosser à Cupertino, BenR et moi, on vous enverra un petit bonjour, c'est promis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2001)

Eh Gwen quand tu cites qqn cite la bonne personne !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2001)

en suisse aussi y fait doux 30°C ! après toute cette pluie ! mais c'est embetant car ce tout ce soleil c'est pas bon mon écran cathodique !--&gt; vivement la pluie.


----------



## benR (30 Mai 2001)

ouh là là...
ben ouais, j'étais pas là... 

Bon, c'est vrai que Gwen s'enflammait un peu ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), mais il ne faisait qu'anticiper un peu sur l'avenir, finalement !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2001)

ben mo ca me ferait pas rever de devoir garder OS classic pour pouvoir matter un DVD !!!!


----------



## benR (30 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par McLaurent:
*ben mo ca me ferait pas rever de devoir garder OS classic pour pouvoir matter un DVD !!!!

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je voulais dire quand il parlait de son (de notre !) futur job à Cupertino  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On ne vous oubliera pas, ne vous inquietez pas !!


----------



## Arno (30 Mai 2001)

He Gwen, c vrai que tu taffes en californie ???

Attends, j'en viens, j'ai bosse a San Francisco... Excellent ca. Putain, si j'avais su je serais alle te rendre visite a Cupertino, c'est que je n'y suis jamais alle. Quant au beau temps, je ne sais pas ou tu l'as vu, il y a trois jours, ca caillait.

Le fog de Frisco, tout un mystere...
Bon, ben c cool tout ca, une adresse de restau super sympa ds SF ac des frenchies aux fourneaux :
ZARE - 1640 Haight St. - 415 861 8868

Allez hop zou !!!

------------------
P'tite Pomme
La Pomme ? Croque zy voir !
G4 400 - OS 9.1
IBook DV 466 - OS 9.1 / OSX


----------



## Arno (30 Mai 2001)

Salop, je me suis fait eu... T'y bosses pas la-bas... Bon ben qd pars-tu alors ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cu guys !

------------------
P'tite Pomme
La Pomme ? Croque zy voir !
G4 400 - OS 9.1
IBook DV 466 - OS 9.1 / OSX


----------



## Gwenhiver (30 Mai 2001)

Quand je pars ? Dans mes rêves, dans un an et demi. Deux maxi.

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2001)

ça devrait pas tarder, j'ai les drivers nvidia de mac os 9.2 (drivers en 2.1)

------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mai 2001)

moi aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------


----------



## xantho (1 Juin 2001)

C pas beau de 'igoler d'la pomme kom ça !!!
On s'tue a pas faire la betiseuh de faire ami-copain avec la crevure qu'a inventer l'up-to-date-ici-que-j'tencu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 alors on aime MAC quoi !!!
on veut du progres et des jeux et des femmes aussi !!!

------------------
ayayahhh


----------



## xantho (1 Juin 2001)

BIS : C pas beau de 'igoler d'la pomme kom ça !!!
On s'tue a pas faire la betiseuh de faire ami-copain avec la crevure qu'a inventer l'up-to-date-ici-que-j'tencu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 alors on aime MAC quoi !!!
on veut du progres et des jeux et des femmes aussi !!!

------------------
ayayahhh


----------



## Gwenhiver (1 Juin 2001)

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## xantho (1 Juin 2001)

.) ;( ?) ?( ,) ,(
Si je reussi a voir un stage de programmateur en  Dans l'avenir que j'espere le plus proche j'espere bien ouvrir une boite d'assemblage a l'image des Pciste mais pour MAC POUR MAC ,gnagnagna :=)

------------------
ayayahhh


----------



## xantho (1 Juin 2001)

ben oui koi ya des puerils kom moi qui demarrent au kar de tour et k'ont envie de croire que jobs fait des efforts pour les mangeurs de grenouilles

------------------
ayayahhh


----------



## Gwenhiver (1 Juin 2001)

Je comprends rien à ce qu'il dit
Kesskidi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## Mops Argo (1 Juin 2001)

il dit qu'il aimerait bien prendre des boites beigeasses et mettre des G4 dedans et les vendre


----------



## JackSim (1 Juin 2001)

Un nouveau disciple d'aricosec...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juin 2001)

je capte pas trop... le aricosecuien j'ai du mal avec.
TRADUCTEUR ?


----------

